

Ask HN: Do you know of a good WYSIWYG editor? - cmelbye

I'm searching for a good WYSIWYG editor, and I haven't been able to find much. By "good", I mean well designed, robust, and that it functions well. I saw a cool one made by Google as part of the CloudCourse app, but it was heavily dependent upon the Closure JavaScript library, which is not something I'd like to convert my app to just to use a WYSIWYG editor. Any help with this is much appreciated!
======
asnyder
Try CKEditor, <http://www.ckeditor.com>.

Most frameworks even have plug-in versions of it so you don't need to do very
much to communicate with it. For example, our framework NOLOH has a CKEditor
Nodule (NOLOH Module).

You can see a live example of that here:
<http://www.noloh.com/NOLOH/Nodules/CKEditor/Example/>, and the source for the
example here:
[http://github.com/noloh/CKEditor/blob/master/Example/index.p...](http://github.com/noloh/CKEditor/blob/master/Example/index.php)

Disclaimer: I'm a co-founder of NOLOH

~~~
ElbertF
CKEditor blows every other editor out there away in my opinion. It's a huge
improvement over the older FCKEditor.

------
evo_9
Edit: I have to agree with the vote for CKEdit, I hadn't looked at it in quite
a while. The newest version is really excellent, ant it weighs in half the
size as TinyMCE.

<http://ckeditor.com/> FTW

TinyMCE: <http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/>

Quite a nice WYSIWYG 'web-control' editor that I've used on a number of admin
sites for my clients.

They have a jquery version out now too that makes it a bit cleaner to
integrate if you've already got jquery going (you can always run the regular,
non-jquery version as well).

------
izak30
In short, no.

Cross browser open licensed elegant wysiwyg is very weak. Goog has recently
rewritten docs...I assume that wysiwyg (layout engine) had much to do with
that.

That being said, we get by with tinymce on most modern browsers (safari is a
major pain). It has a pretty good API.

For reference, that's a main part of our major product (servee.com) so I've
dine a fair amount of research

------
timwiseman
Editor for what?

If you are asking for a good text editor, I like Notepad++ and SciTe is not at
all bad. If you want say a WYSIWYG editor for LaTeX, look at Lyx. If you want
something else, could you specify?

